# Wallhung with rear spud? Anyone?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a customer that needs one of these. It is the first time I have seen one. Wall mount with a spud in the back. The spud goes through the wall to the flush valve. it has a button flush.

Anyone know what they are called, and if anyone still has them?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Marks Parts, Dude! Marks Parts!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How did you break it.... you drop it on the floor ????


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> How did you break it.... you drop it on the floor ????



No I was there fixing a break in a six inch clay line when he asked about it. They did something and broke it over a year ago. They taped off the flange. They still had the toilet in their shop.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Crane still makes them. My supply house in Joliet found some in a wholesaler warehouse in Chicago.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

can you rework the area and put in one of those goofy type from the UK?....that empty out the back?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> can you rework the area and put in one of those goofy type from the UK?....that empty out the back?



They were talking about repiping the water to a regular flush valve setup. I told the guy I would look for one for him. They will probably do the plumbing if the decide to repipe, we only do big stuff for them. 

We did a 12" ductile water pipe for them about 2 years ago. We jett every so often and fix their sewers if they need it.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like a classic case of someone "over-tightening the famous last nut", which should only be just a little more than hand tight on any wall hung toilet.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

6th Density said:


> Looks like a classic case of someone "over-tightening the famous last nut", which should only be just a little more than hand tight on any wall hung toilet.



For some reason they added this "spacer" and it broke when the tightened it. Kinda funny plumbers use plumbing parts to fix every thing, and these metal shop guys fab this up to fix something:laughing:.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> They were talking about repiping the water to a regular flush valve setup. I told the guy I would look for one for him. They will probably do the plumbing if the decide to repipe, we only do big stuff for them.
> 
> We did a 12" ductile water pipe for them about 2 years ago. We jett every so often and fix their sewers if they need it.


Well then, you are on the right track. Generally, wall hung toilets have univeral dimensions when it comes to the carrier bolts, unless you get into to cheap crap. The carriers have adjustments to accommodate the height (ADA) factor. The fact that you have an existing 4 bolt system is a good thing, because you have a lot to choose from which drives the cost down. 
Goto: http://www.josam.com/pdf/josam/catalog/ClosetCarr.pdf

Sell them on the regular flush valve, based on the fact that it's accessible.

Good luck


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The flush valves are pretty easy to get to. But like I said I won't be doing any work most likely just finding parts for a good guy and a good "big job" customer. If I find them I'll leave it to him.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> For some reason they added this "spacer" and it broke when the tightened it. Kinda funny plumbers use plumbing parts to fix every thing, and these metal shop guys fab this up to fix something:laughing:.
> View attachment 17811


Take a picture of the carrier if you could? I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Bowl saver nut?:blink:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> For some reason they added this "spacer" and it broke when the tightened it. Kinda funny plumbers use plumbing parts to fix every thing, and these metal shop guys fab this up to fix something:laughing:.


 Oh Pinky... found your boots...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Kill it with fire and put it out of its misery.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Those toilets were commonly used in jails before stainless prison fixtures were developed, I have little doubt that Shilvock Supply on the north side of Chicago would have them in stock.


----------



## speerk (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.americanstandard-us.com/assets/documents/amstd/spec/SpecSheet_4448.pdf


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I found some in Tulsa. No real $ for me but it's good to be the hero. The parts guy was surprised they had them in stock. Sounded like he can break 3 more within the next 20 years and they will have me covered.


----------

